Ask HN: Which books describe modern devops? - xstartup
======
yctrl
Site Reliability Engineering: How Google Runs Production Systems
[https://g.co/kgs/9QF2Kv](https://g.co/kgs/9QF2Kv)

The DevOps Handbook: How to Create World-Class Agility, Reliability, and
Security in Technology Organizations
[https://g.co/kgs/1cffqN](https://g.co/kgs/1cffqN)

The DevOps 2.0 Toolkit [https://g.co/kgs/ULqmRc](https://g.co/kgs/ULqmRc)

DevOps: A Software Architect's Perspective
[https://g.co/kgs/trJVDi](https://g.co/kgs/trJVDi)

Effective DevOps: Building a Culture of Collaboration, Affinity, and Tooling
at Scale [https://g.co/kgs/LTMEay](https://g.co/kgs/LTMEay)

~~~
lsc
Do you think devops and sre work are the same thing?

In my experience, devops interviews are mostly concerned with your ability to
write scripts against APIs and operate puppet or similar tools.

SRE interviews usually assume you will be working with home grown
configuration management, they test programming and a lot more Linux and Unix
basics.

Just my observation from interviewing for both titles.

~~~
atmosx
Ask 15 people what "DevOps" is and you'll get 15 diff opinions. It's a not
well defined term and companies use it for all sort of things.

------
rpwilcox
If by "modern devops" you mean "they say it's appropriate in a Cloud Native
environment" here's some I like or are on my reading list:

    
    
      * Seeking SRE
    
      * Database Reliability Engineering: Designing and Operating Resilient Database Systems
    
      * The Essential Deming: Leadership Principles from the Father of Quality
    
      * Infrastructure as Code: Managing Servers in the Cloud
    
      * Cloud Native Infrastructure
    
      * the Scuba Paper from Facebook Research
    
      * Kubernetes in Action
    
      * Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
    
      * Advanced Programming in the Unix Environment
     
      * Cloud Native: Designing Change-tolerant Software
    
      * Understanding The Linux Memory Manager <-- kind of old (ie references the coming 64bit memory transitions), but super good
    
      * Spring Microservices in Action <--- read even if you're not a Java or Spring head, asks questions like, "maybe you should think about service discovery, routing, tracing, etc"

~~~
atmosx
This one seems like a great list. Thanks for sharing.

------
22goodman
The most fundamental DevOps book -> The Phoenix Project:
[https://goo.gl/84ELVc](https://goo.gl/84ELVc)

~~~
atmosx
Hm, no it's not. That book is geared mostly towards product owners, VP of
Engineering, Team Managers, CTOs and the like.

------
dsr_
The Practice of System and Network Administration, Tom Limoncelli and
Christine Hogan.

The Practice of Cloud System Administration: Designing and Operating Large
Distributed Systems, Volume 2 -- by the above plus Strata Chalup.

You need both.

------
henrik_w
Probably not exactly what you are asking, but "Site Reliability Engineering"
from Google is available to read on-line:

[https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html](https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html)

------
indescions_2018
Like the SRE book from Google. Its also worth checking out how companies such
as Netflix put reliability into practice.

Spinnaker

[https://www.spinnaker.io/](https://www.spinnaker.io/)

Chaos Monkey

[https://github.com/Netflix/chaosmonkey](https://github.com/Netflix/chaosmonkey)

Principles of Chaos Engineering

[http://principlesofchaos.org/](http://principlesofchaos.org/)

------
thraxil
The other recommendations here are pretty good. I'd add "Infrastructure as
Code" as well.

------
ogbuagu
Chinuoachebe

------
dozzie
How do you define "modern devops"?

~~~
utellme
Not ancient, I suppose :)

~~~
dozzie
Yeah, but what about the other word from the term? It's not well-defined and
its definition varies vastly from person to person.

------
vgy7ujm
Modern devops as in what used to be sysadmin..

~~~
vgy7ujm
Downvoting this is just being disillusional..

Take a look at the DevOps job postings of lately, tell me that what employers
wants you to do is not exactly the same as you did 10 years ago as a
sysadmin..

~~~
CSMastermind
I don't disagree with you but I'd point out that the creation of DevOps was
based on the idea that the bridge between Sysadmins and Developers was too
large. So why don't we train up some developers on Sysadmin skills?

At least at my company, with two exceptions, if you want to be part of the
DevOps team you need to pass a developer interview first.

